# Recommend me a farrier pls



## fabbydo (20 November 2015)

Hi. Can anyone recommend a farrier in the Swindon/Chippenham area? Very well behaved horse on yard with large undercover shoeing area. Farrier must be willing to work closely with my vet and be reliable. Thanks.


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 November 2015)

You're looking at quite a wide area  Which are you closer too?
Try Simon Watkins or Christian Ferris, they're around midway.


----------



## c.h.i.a.r.a (14 December 2015)

Our farrier is Greig Elliot he is amazing! Definitely the best you'll find around here. He is based in Bristol, we live in West Littleton (chippenham) and he comes up to do our horses and Harry Meade's. He also does Nick Gauntlett's horses. Have barefoot horses and one with severe laminitis ever since we've had Greig he's seen massive improvements (though this also has to do with other things). Can't remember exactly what he takes, he's expensive but definitely worth it. I've had so many bad experiences with farriers and it's so important to have a good one!


----------



## fabbydo (16 December 2015)

Thank you both for your replies. Really useful to have first hand recommendations. I'll have a look at your suggestions.


----------



## fabbydo (16 December 2015)

Thank you both for you replies. Great to have first hand recommendations.
 I'll suggest them to the vet.


----------

